# NullPointerException bei setPage()



## zilti (15. Mai 2007)

Hallo,

Ich kriege, wenn ich beim JEditorPane eine URL setzen will, immer eine NullPointerException.

Der Befehl, mit dem die URL geändert werden soll:


```
public void run()
    {
        String url = "http://www.lyrion.ch";
        try
        {
            Thread.sleep(3000);
            main main = new main();
            main.pane.setPage(url);
        }
        catch (IOException e) { }
        catch (InterruptedException e) { }
    }
```

Und das:

```
pane.setPage("c:\\lgclobby\\chat\\src\\test.html");
```
Wird ignoriert.


----------



## The_S (15. Mai 2007)

Ist pane evtl. = null?


----------



## Guest (15. Mai 2007)

pane ist das JEditorPane.
Ich hab das wie folgt definiert:

```
pane = new JEditorPane(*);
        
        pane.setEditable(false);
        pane.setContentType("text/html");
        panel.add(pane);
```
* zuerst hatte ich dort eine Seite zugewiesen, hat aber keinen Unterschied gemacht.

Dies

```
try
        {  
            pane.setPage("test.html");
            
        }
        catch (IOException e) { }
```
Ignoriert er einfach, gibt nicht mal eine Exception.


```
main.pane.setPage(url);
```
 gibt aber diese NullPointerException.


----------



## Wildcard (15. Mai 2007)

Wenn dieser Code

```
main main = new main();
            main.pane.setPage(url);
```
In der Zeile main.pane.setPage(url); eine NPE wirft, dann *ist* 'pane' null. Finde raus warum.


----------



## zilti (16. Mai 2007)

ich habs anstatt mit main.pane nur mit pane probiert-und es funktioniert. Liegt wohl daran, dass der Thread eine Unterklasse (private) von main ist.


----------



## Wildcard (16. Mai 2007)

ummm... nein. Liegt wohl eher daran das dir der Unterschied zwischen verschiedenen Instanzen einer Klasse noch nicht so ganz klar ist.


----------

